# iBook G4 bloque a pomme grise et horloge



## ronparchita (14 Avril 2009)

Bonjour,

J'ai vu que je n'etais pas le seul, mais ça ne correspond pas exactement aux miseres des autres.
Donc, lancement de l'ordi ibook 12 pouces, pomme grise sur fond gris et le petit bidule qui tourne indefiniment.

Zapper la pram trois fois sans succes

connecte a mon Intel avec cable FireWire, demarré en mode T

Techtool : reconstruction volume proposition de reconstruction avec des termes en vert et des termes en rouge, inhabituels, reconstruits, reverifié, ne restaient plus que les rouges.

demontage du target, arret de l'iBook, lancement, même probleme.

Demarrage sur DVD Install Tiger, utilitaire, reparation du disque, le volume semble etre en bon etat.

Demontage carte memoire RAM, essais idem, remontage Ram, pareil.

Le disque dur a deux ou trois mois, c'est un 160 Go de Samsung 

Pour le cas ou, arret de l'iBook, demontage batterie=alimentation secteur, essais, rien de changé, la petite roue tourne depuis 10 minutes et il ne se passe rien.

Qu'est-ce que je peux verifier de plus a votre avis, comment savoir ou en est la batterie interne, est-ce que ça pourrait venir de ça .

Ce n'est pas venu tout d'un coup, il y avait à la verification du systeme des problemes de noeud que je n'ai jamais pu reparer avec le disque de demarrage, pas plus avec TTPro.
Bizarement maintenant ça n'apparait plus.

Que faire ? 

D'avance merci,


----------



## ronparchita (14 Avril 2009)

Je complete... j'ai trouvé ça : http://support.apple.com/kb/TS2570

Avant de le trouver, j'avais deja essayé en retirant la barrette d'un Go puis comme ça n'avait rien changé je l'avais remise en place. La seule chose etrangere au Mac maintenant, c'est le Disc Dur, l'autre a flanché, du moins j'ai cru, il est dans un boitier externe et fonctionne toujours. Mais remettre l'ancien en place c'est quand meme du travail.

Je n'ai pas retrouve la note sur laquelle j'avais mis toutes les references du modèle d'iBook, si je devais un jour remplacer la carte mere, ce serait utile de savoir. Comment pourrais-je faire pour recupérer toutes ces infos ? Vous avez des idées ?

D'avance merci


----------



## Zaccro (14 Avril 2009)

Bonjour,
Tu peux essayer de réinstaller le système à partir des CD car ton problème peut provenir d'un conflit système ou d'une panne disque.
Il te faut choisir l'option "archiver et installer" lors  de l'installation


----------



## ronparchita (14 Avril 2009)

Zaccro a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Tu peux essayer de réinstaller le système à partir des CD car ton problème peut provenir d'un conflit système ou d'une panne disque.
> Il te faut choisir l'option "archiver et installer" lors  de l'installation



Merci, en fait je ne peux pas, j'explique rapidement pourquoi. J'ai acheté un MacBook d'occasion. J'ai recu le DVD de Léopard d'Apple pres de 15 jours plus tard. J'ai voulu sur ce Macbook reparer le systeme et y ai mis mon DVD de Tiger. J'ai entendu des grattements horribles. J'ai eu beaucoup de mal a l'extraire et à mon avis il ne sert plus à grand chose, du moins j'hesite à m'en servir pour faire une nouvelle installation sur l'iBook. J'ai appelé un Cente Apple et la personne m'a dit que les centres ne changeaient pas les DVD endommagés meme par des Macs.
C'est pourquoi je suis à la recherche d'une opportunité tres bon marché pour remplacer mon Tiger, deux iBooks qui claquent coup sur coup ça depasse mes moyens.

La panne disque, est-ce qu'elle pourrait apparaitre quelque part si je fais un scan de la surface avec TechTool. Si c'est un pb de disc, si je reinstalle dessus sans verrouiller les clusters abimés, ça risque de recommencer n'est-ce pas.

En tout cas merci de tes infos, ça parait moins desespérant qu'un echange de carte mere.


----------



## -oldmac- (14 Avril 2009)

Perso ça ressemble à une panne disque, si il est encore garentie -> retour SAV

Après démarre en mode Verbose et dis nous sur quelle ligne il bloque 

Un petit reset PMU ...

Voila

PS : Oui si tu réinstalle sur un disque endommager le problème vas revenir !


----------



## ronparchita (14 Avril 2009)

-oldmac- a dit:


> Perso ça ressemble à une panne disque, si il est encore garentie -> retour SAV
> 
> Après démarre en mode Verbose et dis nous sur quelle ligne il bloque
> 
> ...



Verbose c'est le point deux de ça ?
*Perform a Safe Boot*
 Simply performing the Safe Boot may resolve this issue.


Shut down your Mac. If necessary, hold your Mac's power button for several seconds to force it to power down.
Start your Mac, then immediately hold the Shift key. This performs a Safe Boot. *Advanced tip*: If you want to see the status of a Safe Boot as it progresses, you can hold Shift-Command-V during start up (instead of just Shift).
J'ai vraiment besoin d'aide parce qu'il y en a une page et demei et que je ne sais pas ce qui est important.

"Un petit reset PMU ..." je ne l'ai pas fait parce que sous TIGER, Apple deconseille et semble dire que de reparer le systeme via utilitaire de disque avec le disque d'install c'est suffisant. Aurais-je mal compris ? C'est de l'Anglais, je ne suis pas expert...
Qu'en dites vous ?


----------



## ronparchita (14 Avril 2009)

Le HD est un 149,05 Go
Il y a 312 millions et demi de blocs, l'ordi en a révisé 66,2 millions et il en a trouve 9 mauvais, il en a encore pour 6:00 avant d'arriver au bout.

Comment ça se passe ensuite, l'ordi les marque d'une croix rouge et lors de l'install, heureusement que la croix rouge est là, ou bien rien ne se fait seul et il faut scalpelliser, je ne sais plus s'il y a encore quelque chose à faire.

A 10 le HD est mort ? 

A plus,


----------



## -oldmac- (14 Avril 2009)

Oui je pense que le disque est morts car si il y a 9 clusters défectueux et qu'il reste encore 6 heures avant la fin de l'analyse ...

Question : Les clusters défectueux sont t-il séparée à interface régulier ?

Sinon si tu as des trucs à sauvegardé ait le maintenant

Pour le reset PMU rien à craindre, mais il ne sair à rien si le disque dur est mort


----------



## ronparchita (14 Avril 2009)

-oldmac- a dit:


> Oui je pense que le disque est morts car si il y a 9 clusters défectueux et qu'il reste encore 6 heures avant la fin de l'analyse ...
> 
> Question : Les clusters défectueux sont t-il séparée à interface régulier ?
> 
> ...



Les clusters, les blocs plus exactement se suivent, ça commence à 66 182 144 et ça se termine 152, Non du fichier NA, bon j'ai l'impression que mon ordi s'est mis en veille pendant que j'etais occupé ailleurs, je vais supprimer la mise en veille programmée, sinon je n'y arriverai jamais,


----------



## -oldmac- (14 Avril 2009)

Alors je pense que c'est la tête de lecture qui déconne. Adieu le disque !

Il aurais pas prie un choc (même léger) ?


----------



## ronparchita (15 Avril 2009)

-oldmac- a dit:


> Alors je pense que c'est la tête de lecture qui déconne. Adieu le disque !
> 
> Il aurais pas prie un choc (même léger) ?



En realité je ne sais pas, ce n'est pas moi qui m'en sert. Mais la personne est plutot soigneuse.

Le DD, je l'ai acheté chez Macway, il doit etre encore sous garantie, mais je n'ai pas beaucoup de temps en ce moment pour m'en occuper, ça tombe mal.

Merci pour le constat.

Avec mon disque Tiger rayé et en tenant l'ordi au-dessus de ma tete, avec utilitaire de disque, je l'ai vu, j'ai reparé les autorisations et reparé le disque qui n'avait besoin de rien. Mais dans la meme position, impossible de le faire redemarrer. 
Pas de chance.
Tant pis


----------



## -oldmac- (15 Avril 2009)

Bah je sais pas essaye une réinstallation avec archive mais je suis sceptique. Ton disque de Tiger est rayer ? J'ai du louper un épisode ...


----------



## ronparchita (15 Avril 2009)

-oldmac- a dit:


> Bah je sais pas essaye une réinstallation avec archive mais je suis sceptique. Ton disque de Tiger est rayer ? J'ai du louper un épisode ...


Mon disque est effectivement rayé par un macbook qui ne l'a pas supporté. Hier j'ai quand meme essayé une reinstallation mais la verif du DVD Tiger indique une perte importante d'infos.
Je suis allé frapper chez un voisin et j'ai esssaye avec son DVD d'instal Macbook pro, Kernel Panic, ce matin je suis allé taper un copain et j'ai reussi une install ce matin.

Ca a l'air de refonctionner. Macway m'a aussi repondu que mon HD etait encore sous garantie. 
Je vais telecharger CCC et faire une sauvegarde complete du HD puis j'essaierai de le demonter pour le renvoyer parce qu'il fait quand meme du bruit, ça racle un peu.

Hier soir c'est mon iMac qui s'est mis a me chahuter. la fleche de la souris se baladait dans tous les sens, j'ai changé les piles, idem, j'ai changé la souris mouse d'apple sans fil pour une macally avec fil, pareil. J'ai fait une recherche sans trouver la bonne methode, c'est seulement ce matin sur un site que je ne pratique pas tres souvent. J'ai zapper la PRAM 3 fois et ça n'a pas ete suffisant. J'ai recommencé six fois et ça remarche. Ouf ! Angoissant la vie des Mac utilisateurs.

Pour demonter l'iBook ce n'est pas tres complique, le probleme est de trouver un systeme de stockage des vis pour chaque page de l'aide pour pouvoir remonter le tout dans peut-etre 10 jours. Et comme je suis en plein demenagement, dur !

Bon à bientot, bonne journee et encore merci,


----------



## -oldmac- (15 Avril 2009)

Pour les vis, moi j'ai fait un plan de l'ibook sur papier puis je les ai posée dessus, le problème c'est qu'il faut pas les déplacer et vu que vous êtes en plein déménagement ... ça risque d'être dur !


----------



## ronparchita (15 Avril 2009)

-oldmac- a dit:


> Pour les vis, moi j'ai fait un plan de l'ibook sur papier puis je les ai posée dessus, le problème c'est qu'il faut pas les déplacer et vu que vous êtes en plein déménagement ... ça risque d'être dur !


La derniere fois c'etait une boite de friandises avec des alveoles et c'etait super parce que tres stable, là je desespere, je n'y ai pas pensé et aucune idee ne m'est venue, mais ce sera pour demain.


----------

